# iPhone app



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

created a couple app for service techs need some feed back
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/truck-stock-lite/id544072590?mt=8

heres the web site with some another one i got in for review check it out


----------



## KomfortHeating (Jul 27, 2012)

That is really great and helpful for the technicians to keep track of the inventory. It would be great if it was available for android users too. Also if there was a way to link multiple technicians inventory would be great too. Great app though. 

Komfort Heating & Cooling


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

That's next on the list. To convert it over for the android


----------



## KomfortHeating (Jul 27, 2012)

That is great keep us updated I would like to try it with a few of our guys to see how it works. Best of luck to you.

Komfort Heating & Cooling 
Elkhorn Wi Air Conditoner Furnace Repair Installation Maintenance


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

developing a app that has 300 plus installation,programming & owner manuals you can download to your phone check out the flyer on the web site http://techlitellc.com/


----------



## KomfortHeating (Jul 27, 2012)

Great. Keep me posted when you have it for the android.  I am curious was it extremely difficult to create an app? That is something that I really wanted to try to do sometime.


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

*Creating an app*

This all came to me like 2 months ago read a book about it and started a company dropped like 4 grand with the 2 apps. Still working full time as a tech. Hopefully it takes off.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/thermostats/id546001186?mt=8

This went live a couple days ago doing good everyone likes it so far.


----------



## dvidmarsh123 (Aug 17, 2012)

iOS (previously iPhone OS) is a mobile operating system developed and distributed by Apple Inc. Originally released in 2007 for the iPhone and iPod Touch, it has been extended to support other Apple devices such as the iPad and Apple TV. Unlike Microsoft's Windows CE (Windows Phone) and Google's Android, Apple does not license iOS for installation on non-Apple hardware. As of June 12, 2012 (2012 -06-12), Apple's App Store contained more than 650,000 iOS applications, which have collectively been downloaded more than 30 billion times. It had a 23% share of the smartphone operating system units sold in the first quarter of 2012, behind only Google's Android. In June 2012, it accounted for 65% of mobile web data consumption (including use on both the iPod Touch and the iPad). At the half of 2012, there were 410 million devices activated.

The user interface of iOS is based on the concept of direct manipulation, using multi-touch gestures. Interface control elements consist of sliders,...
______________________________________________________

Diabetic Foot Ulcer
Radiation Burs


----------



## wetbar (Jun 5, 2012)

Dude, put me on the list for android - the invoices2go app sucks


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

*Andriod*








Coming soon to a Theater near you


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

Live in Google play

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vvmaster.android.rtfmpro&feature=search_result

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vvmaster.android.rtfm&feature=search_result


----------



## ssparay (Sep 24, 2012)

*Truck Stock App*

Well, this would certainly simplify our Tuesday morning inventory/truck load. I imagine you could simply e-mail the data to your warehouse supervisor, and they can have the parts you need ready for you without any additional paperwork! Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very interested... gonna check it out


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

Going to do the Truck stock app for android next anyone got any suggestions for improvements


----------

